# 4/30 in tickville



## T.T. (Feb 1, 2011)

went out near my house today in Macomb county found a nice spot that was all poplar, aspen,ash, and elm I did not find any. but ended up coverd in ticks found 7 of them on me. my wife and niece were with me also and they had none on them. not sure but I had brown pants on wonder if they were attracted to the color, or if I just happened to walk through a spot that was loaded with them. next time I go I will be armed with deet. was still fun even though we came out empty handed


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

You do not want deet you want something with Permethrin for ticks which kills them on contact.. When we go to TX, OK, KS etc turkey hunting we are sure to treat all of our clothes.. It will last for a entire spring as long as you are not washing your clothes every day.. I would set aside a certain outfit for the woods and treat it and where that when you are out.. 

Sawyers and Repel both make a ready to use version that is commonly found in Walmart, MC Sports, Dunhams, Cabelas etc etc.. 

http://www.sawyer.com/tech-bugs1.html

If you want to save money or have a bunch of clothes to do, buy a bulk permethrin concentrate and dilute to .5%..


----------



## morchella man (Apr 13, 2010)

2 years ago, a buddy and I went to southern Indiana to look for morels. Whenever we would take our time and look closely, we would end up being covered in ticks! Had at least 20 on our shoes and 3-5 crawling on our skin. We were newbs down south and usually now I wear my hunting boots.


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

Judging by your location im sure I picked what you've been looking for where your
Looking. I arrive everyday before light know all the spots and leave nothing behind.
I would find new spots  seriously


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

Funny you mentioned brown clothing. It may have something to do with it. Last year there were 5 of us on a Morel hunt. I came out with 7 ticks on me...the other guys had NONE. I was wearing a TAN Frogg Toggs rain suit.

Also, if you were in a particular public park that rhymes with geek, that place is LOADED with ticks.


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

I've heard wearing bright colored clothing will not only deter ticks, but make it easier to see them if you do get one on you. not sure if it really deters them or not but i know the secons part makes sense. ive actually never found one on me. i use 100% deet and stuff bounce sheets in my pockets and socks. dont know if any of this stuff actually helps or if i'm just lucky.


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

clintonking2.0 said:


> Judging by your location im sure I picked what you've been looking for where your
> Looking. I arrive everyday before light know all the spots and leave nothing behind.
> I would find new spots  seriously


...and I arrive at that spot around midnight with lanterns. You may as well move on too. :lol:


----------

